# Tan Greyhound



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

I couldn't catch it but it was running on the road near the double roundabouts near Bishop Auckland.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

LMAO

I have a image now off you trying to catch a sprinting greyhound 

Hope the dog is re-united with the owner however.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes it was a bit like that, poor thing was terrified x


----------

